# Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort



## salmon Wim (28. November 2004)

Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort

Nach einer kurzen Zwischenlandung in Sangar und dem Umkreisen eines sich unter uns befindenden Bärs auf einer Insel im Lena landet der Hubschrauber samt Nikolay’s Sauerkrauttonne pünktlich  in Yakutsk. Mein Gott, was haben die Menschen hier mit der Natur gemacht? Die Realität von vor etwa 3 Stunden hat sich derart schnell geändert, dass ich es nicht schaffe mit zu halten. Wie kann man bloss so viel Dreck zusammenbringen? Am Fluss haben wir peinlich darauf geachtet dass wir” absolut” nichts an Abfall zurückgelassen haben. Aber hier?

Der Empfang im Geokryologischen Institut ( studiert die Einwirkung von u.a. Permafrost auf Bauwerke wie Brücken oder Dämme) ist wie üblich sehr herzlich. Mein für 1700 Uhr geplannter Vortrag wird auf Morgen 1200 Uhr, in der Mittagspause, verlegt. “ Die Studenten und Professoren sind noch bei der Kartoffelernte”! sagt Nikolay. “Kartoffelernte” ? frage ich. “ Ja, die Maschinen einiger Kolchosen sind tagsüber im Schlamm stecken geblieben und nachst festgefroren und alle helfen jetzt.”  “Hab schon mal sowas aus dem zweiten Weltkrieg gehört” sage ich zu Ihm. “ Ich auch “ ….

Das Abendessen wird in dem feinsten Hotel Yakutia’s eingenommen. Unsere grosse Gruppe hat einen besonderen Platz unweit von der Tanzfläche bekommen. Sonst im Saal gibt es noch ein Paar selbst für mich eindeutige Damen , eine Gruppe von Franzosen, die eine Lena-Kreuzfahrt gemacht haben , einige Mediziner und Wissenschaftler mit denen ich vorhin im Institut geredet habe und schliesslich eine Gruppe von Georgier und Georgierinnen. Sie sind in Feststimmung weil sie heute erfolgreich eine Zugladung Tomaten viel zu teuer verkauft haben. Und das soll gefeiert werden. Draussen vor der Tür und am Fenster stehen, schon seit wir hineingegangen sind, etwa 15 Jugendliche. 
Als ich hingucke sagt Nikolay : “Die dürfen nicht herein; Nutten und Freunde der Serviererinnen !” 
Bei einer kurzen Essenspause, in Russland immer noch eine absolute Rarität, setze ich mich einen Augenblick zu einem der Mediziner. Zu meinem Erstaunen spricht er kein Englisch dafür aber Norwegisch. Er hat in Murmansk studiert und seine Doktorarbeit in Tromso gemacht. Ich frage Ihn ob es stimmt dass in Sangar, das Ortchen dass mir auf dem Hinweg so angetan hat,  die Menschen so alt werden? “Stimmt, die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung  liegt dort bei  93 Jahren”. “Und wieso und weshalb dort ?” Er sagt dass es zwar keine wissenschaftliche Erklärung dafür gibt aber er habe einige Vermutungen. Welche? 
“ 1. Hervorragende Luftqualität.
  2. Gesundes Leben und Essen. “ Und das heisst”?” Alles was wir braten, grillen oder “schön” braun backen ist krebserregend. Dort wird Fisch oder Fleisch nur gekocht und sogar das Brot wird nicht braun gebacken!”
   3. Kein Stress, was heute nicht geht, geht vielleicht morgen und wenn es mal Spannung gibt trinkt man einen Wodka und die Sache hat sich erledigt”. “ Einen Wodka”?  “ Ich weiss worauf Du hinaus willst. Im allgemeinen hast Du ja recht. Aber dort geht es den Leuten relativ gut und sie verstehen es Limits ein zu bauen!. “Weisst Du übrigens , dass  guter Wodka das einzige stark alkoholische Getränk ist , das bei mässiger Anwendung keine Kopfschmerzen verursacht?”
Der nächste Gang wird serviert; eigentlich wollte ich noch eine Weile mit Ihm weiterreden aber ich muss mich benehmen.
Die Musik hat sich geändert. Einer der Georgier hat sich eine Gitarre geliehen und spielt jetzt in hohem Tempo eines seiner Volkslieder. Die Kapelle wechselt daraufhin Ihr Repertoir. Immer aufregender wird die Musik.  Die Georgier tanzen wie die Weltmeister. Und immer mehr einheimische Damen folgen. Irgendwie müssen wir gezeigt haben dass wir amusiert sind, denn jetzt wird auch unsere Gruppe zum Tanz aufgefordert. Eine örtliche Schönheit zwinkert mich mit den Augen zu. Na ja, was soll’s. Ein Bisschen Spass muss sein!  
Während eine der Georgischen Damen unter lautem Beifall einen Striptease anfängt bemerke ich dass die Georgier sich mittlerweilen auch intensiv mit den Yakutischen Serviererinnen beschäftigen. 
Eine Woche in der Taiga muss mir wohl gut getan haben denn nach mindestens einer Kontinu-Tanzstunde schaff’ich’s mich mal schnell los zu reissen um pipi zu machen. Im Vorübergehen siehe ich noch kurz  dass der Portier an der Eingangstür in Schwierigkeiten gerät. Und da geht die Post ab! Die einheimischen Burschen stürmen von allen Seiten hinein und schiessen auf die Georgier los. Von wegen sich mit unseren Freundinnen  amusieren! 
Was dann passiert kann ich kaum beschreiben. Die Musik spielt zuerst falsch und anschliessend gar nicht mehr. Ein Tisch knallt durch die Pauke. Geschrei. Uberall fliegen Flaschen, leer und voll, herum. Mit Stühlen wird geschlagen. Holz, Scherben und Blut am nassen Boden. 
Und weil Georgier sich nie herunterkriegen lassen steigert sich der Kampf noch weiter , viel weiter als die Yakuten es sich vorgestellt haben.Ich habe keine Lust den Höhepunkt ab zu warten. Nix ,wie weg hier . Wenn ich endlich bei der Tür vom Restaurant, jetzt vielmehr vom Saloon in einem knallharten Western, bin sehe ich noch gerade, dass “ meine” zwinkerende Dame mich zuwinkt, von Ihrem Yakutischen Freund an die Haare gegriffen wird wonach dieser selbst nach einem gezielten Georgischen Schlag K.O. geht. 

Am nächsten Morgen wird das Frühstück in einem Seitenzimmer serviert. Zum Glück haben alle unsrige es ohne viel Schäden überstanden. Keiner hat Lust etwas zu sagen. Der einzige Laut kommt von der Kassiererin die mit ihrem Abakus den Preis unseres Frühstücks berechnet: etwa 75 Dollarcent pro Person….Heribert isst zwei Mal.
Im Devisenladen schlägt jeder kräftig zu; Pelsmützen, rentiergefütterte Winterjacken, Jagdmesser mit Mammut Handgriff, Schmuck mit Edelsteinen , Malachitketten usw,usw.
Vollgestaut kommen wir am Institut für Geografie der Uni an. Mit fast 300 Anwesenden ist der Hörsal voll. Etwas nervös überlege ich was ich denn zu dem Thema “ Wirtschaftliche, wissenschaftliche und touristische Möglichkeiten Yakutien’s “ vortragen kann? Die 
Hauptlinien habe ich zwar  im Kopf, aber damit kann man doch keine ganze Stunde füllen? Die Tatsache dass meine Englische Ansprache jedesmal auf Russisch übersetzt wird ist meine Rettung. Es gibt mir Zeit um Kreuzverbände zu legen. Wenn dann auch die Sirene das Ende  der Mittagspause angibt stehen nur 2 Personen in Amtskleidung auf . Der Rest bleibt . Die Kartoffelernte muss wohl warten? Aber ich kann doch unmöglich alle Eure Fragen beantworten!?. 
Noch gerade rechtzeitig kann ich mich bei meinen sich schon  im Flugzeug befindenden “Genossen” anschliessen… 
Tschüss Yakutien


NACHWORT:

Bitte bedenkt , dass diese Geschichte sich vor etwa 15 Jahren abgespielt hat. Es gab noch immer die alte Soviet Union. E-mail existierte nicht. Fax fast nicht. Nur Telex konnte Kommunikation bringen. Von einem Sibirischen Huchen hatte keiner etwas gehört. Die Mausfliege hatte ich zwar schon Mal bei Roman Moser gesehen aber keineswegs in der heute  dazu eingesetzten Form. Englisch sprach nur der Patriarch, der Bürgermeister und die Englischlehrerin. Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge waren billig aber gefährlich.
Heribert  schickte mir , nachdem er auch wieder mit zum Ili nach Kazakhstan gereist war, nach 6 Monaten einen schönen Farbkatalog, mit meinen Bildern,  mit Reiseangeboten nach Yakutien, Kazakhstan und Magadan. Auf den Teilnehmerpreis erhielt ich 7( sieben) % Rabatt: “ Wenn Du 14 Personen geworben hast gewähre ich Dir einen Freiplatz”. OK, dachte ich mir, dann mache ich es halt selber. Nach einer Publikation und einem Lichtbildvortrag erhielt ich 52 Anfragen, von denen ich aus Kapazitätsmangel nur 29( darunter Ari ’t Hart, ATH) für die ersten Reisen honorieren konnte. 
Danach leitete meine Frau die “Salmon Fishing Club” als Fischreisenveranstalter. Unser Ausgangspunkt dabei war( und ist) immer unsere Begeisterung mit so vielen wie möglich teilen zu können. Werbung habe wir nie gemacht. Wir waren immer ausgebucht.
Jetzt haben wir etwa 200 Gruppen( je 10-16 Pax) in Allerwelt geschickt . Etwa 130 nach Russland/Sibirien von denen wir etwa 60 selbst begleitet haben.Keine einzige Reise ging völlig daneben . Bei 3 Reisen, alle zum Atlantik Lachs Angeln in Nord-Russland( u.a. Kola) erhielten wir , obwohl dies Testreisen waren zurechte Kritik der Teilnehmer. Und obwohl sich bezgl. Reisen in Russland sehr viel verbessert hat( sicher die Flüge!) ist es noch immer ungeheuer anstrengend dies vor zu bereiten und durch zu führen. Deswegen haben wir vor kurzem aufgehört. Ohne Hilfe wurde es zu viel. Schliesslich war es ja” nur “Hobby!.
Sicherlich werden wir wohl noch mal eine kleine Gruppe ( mehr Flexibilität , z.B.wenn es Verschiebungen gibt) zu Zielen die uns interessieren , mitnehmen. 
Sollte “ der Board” sich  mal überlegen selbsständig Reisen zu veranstalten kann ich mir vorstellen  belangelos( weil es mir Spass macht wenn andere Leute sich freuen und ich in meinem Beruf nichts zu meckern habe) mit zu helfen. 
Auf jeden Fall hoffe ich bei einem Treffen mal dabei sein zu können.
Gruss und weiterhin viel Spass 
Salmon Wim.

Bilder: 1. Ari 't Hart (ATH) mit Hucho Taimen aus dem Djanushka in 1991
          2. Wim mit Lenok aus dem Undyulung


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (28. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

Tja, 
zu deinen Bericht(en) hat Jirko alles treffend gesagt.:q 
Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.

Danke#6


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

...ein prächtiges finish salmon wim #6 dein kleiner ausritt im 5. teil, abseits anglerischer erlebnisse, hat was  ganz zu schweigen von deinen geschilderten erlebnissen im "salon" (eiwei)...

...nochmals nen digges dangäää für deinen 5teiler... hab selten ein mit solch feiner feder geschriebenen bericht gelesen... hast fein gemokt #6


----------



## Palometta (28. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

Ja..... einfach 1te Klasse deine Berichte *träum* 

Ich kann nur hoffen das einer der Boardpartner dein Angebot annimmt und auf deine Erfahrungen zurückgreift .

Nochmal ein allerherzliches Dankeschön für deine Berichte  |good:  

Gruß
Palometta


----------



## Reisender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

@salmon Wim

ich hoffe das du noch weitere geschichten für uns hast. und diese in denn nächsten ............. schreibst.

viele grüße und repekt
mike


----------



## Karstein (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

@ Salmon Wim: Du hast wirklich eine feinhumorige trockene Feder, großes Kompliment - hat Spaß gemacht Deine Erlebnisse mitzulesen, vielen Dank dafür!!!

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Franz_16 (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

sprachlos.... W O W ! 

Das klingt nach einem großen Abenteuer.... einfach gigantisch #6 #6 #6


----------



## salmon Wim (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

Hallo Boardies, 
Freut mich dass ich einigen Spass machen konnte mit meinen Erzählungen "Testreise nach Yakutien". In all den Jahren wo wir mit Leuten unterwegs waren hat mir die Zeit gefehlt um etwas zu publizieren. Diese Berichte sind erst erstellt nachdem ich mich im Board angemeldet habeund somit auch für meine Frau völlig neu. Nachteil einer Reisegeschichte ist dass es kaum Interaktion gibt . Es ist eine "Einseitige Beschäftigung " und ich würde mehr Kommunikation lieben. Inzwischen habe ich mich mal etwas weiter im Anglerboard umgesehen und festgestellt dass sich nur wenige " Game Fishermen" ( Coarse Fishing-Game Fishing) zu Wort kommen lassen. Berichte oder konkrete Fragen über Lachs- und (Meer)forellenfischerei sind recht selten. 
Meeresfischer dagegen sind in der Uberzahl und sicherlich in Bezug auf Norwegen, was ich übrigens ebenso als meine (zweite ) Heimat betrachte. 
Gibt es denn Gamefishermen? Wie fischen die? Mit der Fliege oder Spinngerte? Warum? 
Wo? Wieviel darf so etwas kosten?  
Bin mal gespannt!
salmon Wim


----------



## Reisender (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

@salmon Wim

na da mußt du doch die termine beobachten !!!!!! waren gerade letztes wochenende in MG zum angeln, da wird immer alles ausprobiert..(Mönchengladbach/ Bilder)

Unser Doctor hat einen 8,5 kg wels gezogen, die lachse wollten nicht so :q


----------



## Ossipeter (29. November 2004)

*AW: Reisegeschichte: Testreise nach Yakutien Teil V mit Nachwort*

Herzlichen Dank für dieses große Abenteuer. Hat wahnsinnig Spass gemacht.


----------

